# BetterHelp is awful



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I was excited when I found a new alternative to face-to-face therapy which I hate. I think it was $30 something per session, which was much cheaper than my regular in-person therapist. However my experience has been terrible and I guess it could be just because of that one counselor, but the site in itself just seems shady. I had to fill out a survey of what I most struggled with so I could get a therapist equipped to talk to me about my specific issues. She was a nice lady, maybe 40s or 50s. However, it was just as bad as my last therapist. Telling me things that I already knew, talking to me like I'm too dumb to understand some things, even wasting a whole session to make me fill out a PTSD diagnosis thing even though I'm very well aware that I have PTSD. It's not exactly something you need to fill out a questionnaire to know. Waste of $30. Also my specific problems at the time stemmed from issues with abusive parents, and I would tell her all about it and she'd just say stuff like 'that's wrong' 'that can cause a lot of trauma to you'. Just reminded me of that time my last therapist was saying how if I kept everything bottled inside it would 'be very bad for me' like I'm a 5 year old. I paid $50 per session just to hear stuff like that that I already knew. And crappy motivational quotes or telling me to exercise and eat right. It just annoys me. Are there any good psychotherapists out there? Or am I expecting too much?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Imo all therapy has been like that. I'm lucky that I've never had to pay for it (God bless the NHS) but it's still exactly as you've said. I already know the roots of my issues, I need support to get over them. Telling an unemployed, mentally ill person living in a toxic environment to 'apply for council housing, look at courses for a career', that doesn't help. If I could do those things easily, I would have done them already. I mean, I definitely *am* expecting too much, but you'd think someone could offer more than enthusiastic words and assumptions about my character.

Fwiw, I think you could benefit from certain *types* of support, maybe just not what you're getting. Counselling is different from therapy, and is the only thing that vaguely helped me in the past. Psychotherapists are different from psychiatrists, and there are lots of different types of therapy too - CBT, DBT, ACT. This is why they made you fill out the survey - I had to do one too IRL, and it turned out I didn't fit any therapy at all, lol. Perhaps it would be a good idea to look up specific PTSD therapy? Though I can't guarantee that will be any better.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Therapists suck. You get some educated idiot to explain your problems to you, whether or not they know a clue of your problems. Forget it. Im not letting some idiotic money-leeching ******* try to understand my ****in life.


----------

